# natts?



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I keep seeing people talking about natts.Can someone please tell me what kind of piranha these are and does anyone have a pic of one?Thanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Natts are the common redbellies (Pygocentrus *Natt*ereri) - just take a look in the pictures forum, and you'll see tons of redbelly pics.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks...I still have a lot to learn about p's...I have some then...lol


----------



## elongatus (Feb 6, 2003)

Natts. are Pygocentrus Nattereri, your common Redbelly Piranha. Here's a pic. of an adult specimen.










You beat me to it Jonas :biggrin:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

We have the Piranha Species Factsheets here for this very purpose.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/info/p_nattereri.asp

Please keep in mind that 'Ternetzi' is the same species as 'natts' despite some of the verbiage in the factsheet. We are currently working on getting this changed (soon Frank, i promise!)


----------

